# grilled lake trout stuffed with dill/onion w qview



## erain (May 26, 2009)

kept a smaller laker to fill out my limit this weekend and imediatly had plans for the grill with it. kept it whole, gutted and gilled.

wipe it dry with paper towels outside and in.

rub inside cavity with evoo, put sea salt, CBP, butter slices, dill weed(i wish i had fresh), and some chopped onions inside. use soaked toothpicks to pin belly together and hold stuffing inside.

do the evoo, s & p, dill weed to the outside as well.


grill till fish flakes at thickest part.

serve with lemon wedges and some sliced onions/potatos and some brocolli. both of which were also prepared on the grill. 

when you lift the skin off and then lift the top fillet from the fish, then take the backbone and lift it from the bottom fillet, if fish is cooked correct this what you will end up with. all bones completly intact on skeleton.

thks for cking my pics!!!


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 26, 2009)

Looks like some good eats Erain. Thanks for the Qview.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (May 26, 2009)

That's the way to grill up a fish! You've been at it awhile, and it shows in your methods and finished meal. Nicely done, Erain!

Thanks for sharing!

Eric


----------



## irishteabear (May 26, 2009)

That looks really good, Erain.   Makes me want to get some and try it.


----------



## ronp (May 26, 2009)

As always great looking fish.


----------



## bassman (May 26, 2009)

By golly erain, you can cook for me anytime!  Excellent looking meal.


----------



## rivet (May 26, 2009)

Awesome meal! Beautifully prepared and presented. Thanks for sharing


----------



## grothe (May 26, 2009)

Real nice job on the trout erain....great pics there too!!


----------



## isutroutbum (May 26, 2009)

Beautiful job w/the laker. I love the last pic!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Best,
Trout


----------



## cowgirl (May 26, 2009)

Mmmmmm............... and did I mention Mmmmmmmmm?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Nice Eraine...really nice!


----------



## porked (May 26, 2009)

Oh baby, nice fish! Really looks great. Thanks for the post.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (May 26, 2009)

Wow Erain... Looks great.


----------



## desertlites (May 27, 2009)

very very nice Erain-I sure love trout-great pics.


----------



## ezmoney (Jun 1, 2009)

Nice trout Erain....I grilled some tonite myself!


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 2, 2009)

Nice feast E. Looks great.


----------



## swindler (Jun 2, 2009)

Did you eat the tail?


----------

